
What If You Could Use NFC to Make a Giant Display Out of Two iPads? - dwynings
http://gizmodo.com/5890305/what-if-you-could-use-nfc-to-make-a-giant-display-out-of-two-ipads
======
RodgerTheGreat
Well-produced video, but I don't really see the point of these "concept"
videos that rely on technology that doesn't exist, like holograms floating in
midair projected from nothing in particular. What if the iPhone 5 could make
you a sandwich?

